

Ask HN: What do you dislike most about HackerNews? - ericingram

And if you're up to it, what do you like most?
======
askar
A better UI...highlight the poster's comment...categorize posts for quick
focused reading...simple search...read/unread indicator...and a few more....

------
clyfe
How everyone hides the true knowledge. That's why people worship "the bingo
guy" he's one of the few that disclose.

------
chromatic
Unknown or expired link.

------
eiji
Anonymity of up- and downvotes, and the subsequent distrust.

------
triviatise
Too F*ing addictive

~~~
russjhammond
I agree. I have gained back some very productive hours be enabling the
procrastination setting in my profile.

------
keiferski
The notion that downvotes = disagreement.

------
malandrew
Lack of the ability to filter out irrelevant stories and the people that
upvote them.

------
allwein
Irrelevant "Ask HN" posts.

~~~
ericingram
What is relevant and irrelevant in your view?

